# Pleated Plaid Skirt ~ Need Some Ideas



## fawp (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay, I am officially in love with this skirt! But then, I've always had a thing for pleated school-girl type skirts...

Free People Clothing Boutique &gt; Pleated Camp Skirt

So, what do I wear with it that won't seem to...costumey? Is it possible to wear a red pleated, plaid skirt without evoking Britney comparisons?


----------



## tuna_fish (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it possible to wear a red pleated, plaid skirt without evoking Britney comparisons? no.






what about a white or black collared button-down?


----------



## fawp (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tuna_fish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no.





what about a white or black collared button-down?

Yeah, I didn't think so.




A button-down could be cute...


----------



## tuna_fish (Aug 28, 2008)

I was kidding! You could totally pull it off.

but really, I'm not very fashion forward, so don't just take my word for it.


----------



## fawp (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tuna_fish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was kidding! You could totally pull it off. 
but really, I'm not very fashion forward, so don't just take my word for it.





Oh, I know...I'm just playing, too.




But, secretly...I LOVE the whole "Baby, One More Time..." look! That song was so big when I was sixteen; I downloaded the video, learned the dance, sang every word, and wished that MY school uniform could be so alluring...

Ah, the teenage years.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I didn't think so.




A button-down could be cute...

Yeah, a button down would look good with it. I see lots of plaid skirts that I really like, and that one is quite cute. I know in the winter time I'd wear that with flat black knee high boots and some sort of fitted black jacket or a button down blouse with a cardigan over it. I don't know if that's too schoolgirl...I think you'll be fine if you don't wear the shirt cropped and tied at your waist though



.


----------



## fawp (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know if that's too schoolgirl...I think you'll be fine if you don't wear the shirt cropped and tied at your waist though



. That's true! I guess, more than anything, I just need to wear it with a sense of humor.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd wear a boatneck 3/4 sleeve black top, or a white one like this:






or maybe a looser fitted thing, like this (without the holes in the sleeves, but you get the idea):






I used to love skirts like this, but then I realised that since my ass is so big, something that looks decently long in the front rides up a bit in the back and looks obscene on me. I look like a pornstar, so I avoid them, haha!

good luck with pulling it off though, I wish I could wear them! (I'm always drawn to them in the shops, sigh)


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 28, 2008)

I like it! Haha!

I like the first top Rosie posted, I think something like that would look great with it. I think if you wore it with a top like that and a pair of boots then it would look good.

Just no knee high socks!


----------



## Jesse69 (Aug 28, 2008)

$98 for the skirt - too expensive!!!


----------



## fawp (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd wear a boatneck 3/4 sleeve black top, or a white one like this:
http://www.earthwiseclothing.com/Str...t_Neck_Top.jpg

or maybe a looser fitted thing, like this (without the holes in the sleeves, but you get the idea):

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...O2380black.jpg

I used to love skirts like this, but then I realised that since my ass is so big, something that looks decently long in the front rides up a bit in the back and looks obscene on me. I look like a pornstar, so I avoid them, haha!

good luck with pulling it off though, I wish I could wear them! (I'm always drawn to them in the shops, sigh)

I really like that second top. I never thought of wearing it with something like that!

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it! Haha!I like the first top Rosie posted, I think something like that would look great with it. I think if you wore it with a top like that and a pair of boots then it would look good.

Just no knee high socks!





I have a pair of skinny black stiletto boots that would look really good with it. And maybe some tights when it gets cold. But you're right...definately no knee socks.

Originally Posted by *Jesse69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif $98 for the skirt - too expensive!!! The store that I work at has it on sale plus I have an employee discount. If I can come up with a few cute outfits for it, I can justify the cost.


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 29, 2008)

That's so cute..i was just in free people, i can't believe i didn't see it! anyway, i would wear that with a black tanktop or sweater, or something beige or tan if you don't want to be so matchy. Actually olive green would look good with it too IMO.

I'm totally youtubing hit me baby right now...


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd stay away from anything that's usually paired with a pleated plaid mini. So I'd definitely avoid the knee socks and solid button downs. I'd wear a fitted cardigan with a lacey camisole underneath with flats or mary jane pumps.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 29, 2008)

i'd wear a shirt with a cardigan, i have a thing for white shirts, but whatever you prefer. flats for sure, maybe low heels. i would also add tights, but i'd skip the knee high socks, way overdone.


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 3, 2008)

^agreed, no knee socks if you don't want to look costumey!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd stay away from anything that's usually paired with a pleated plaid mini. So I'd definitely avoid the knee socks and solid button downs. I'd wear a fitted cardigan with a lacey camisole underneath with flats or mary jane pumps. this gets my vote!!
you could pair it with some leggings if you got cold, or some textured tights.

i definately think a nice cami with it would look great. something like this:






and then a funky coloured cardigan. not black or grey beause that might look too uniformy too!


----------



## Karren (Sep 6, 2008)

I saw girls school uniforms around here somewhere but i just can't remember where... We have a ton of catholic schools in the area and they all require uniforms... Pleated plaid mini-skirts!! Yeah!! If I can remember I'll buy you one and one for me too!!! hahaha


----------



## Ashley (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't really like the idea of the white button down because I think it will really make it look school-girl-costumey. I like the black sweater the model is wearing with it or the white top that Rosie posted.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with pinksugar. Wear a boat neck sweater or a cowl neck.

I'm not really feeling the button down shirt. That for me would make it look like a school girl outfit. also don't wear really high heels to prevent like looking like a hoochie...lol

Flats, flat boot or under a 2 inch heel will do. Btw I like the skirt and free people! XOXO


----------

